

Why Would Snapchat Turn Down a $3 Billion Cash Buyout? - lettergram
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2013/11/13/why-would-snapchat-turn-down-a-3-billion-cash-buyout/

======
sheikhimran01
Snapchat is cool and tomorrow it can be uncool. They have around 30 million
users and valued $3 Billion is insane. Instagram was worth $1 Billion because
of it's system and users but SnapChat doesn't deserves to be a Billion dollar
company.

It a good investment for investors because they can always use exit strategy.
SnapChat will eventually use advertising and then diversify to other products
if it doesn't gets buy out.

------
danvoell
Friendster and Digg and MySpace probably imploded when the founders were in
high school. Years ago...

